# Waxstock - DW competition -Migliore



## WHIZZER

Many Thanks to Migliore for supplying the prize for the WAXSTOCK competition

www.migliorewax.com










and










make sure you check out the DW stand at WAXSTOCK for your chance to win :thumb:


----------

